
We should treat algorithms like prescription drugs - denzil_correa
https://qz.com/1540594/treating-algorithms-like-prescription-drugs-could-reduce-ai-bias/
======
drallison
Excellent topic to promote discussion of algorithms and their role; poor
choice as a way to control the use and impact of algorithms. Proposing to
model algorithm selection and use on the current prescription drug model seems
to indicate limited knowledge of either domain.

